# [OT] Welche Hardware für kl. Server

## jakob

Hi zusammen, 

welche Serverhardware wuerdet ihr fuer einen kl. Server ins Auge fassen?

5 User, mails, internet, intranet, mysql, samba, ...

Intel oder AMD?

Wieviel RAM und welches?

Board?

Welche HDD?

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Da kannst du relativ alte Hardware nehmen!

Ich habe für alle aufgelisteten Dienste (bis auf mail) meinen kleinen Router/Server:

 Hier seine Daten:

    * 200 MHz Pentium MMX Prozessor

    * 96 MB RAM (EDO und SDRAM gemischt)

    * Mainboard: Lucky Star VP5

    * SB AWE 64 Gold

    * GeForce 256 DDR Grafikkarte mit 32 MB DDR-RAM

    * Zwei 100 MBit Netzwerkkarten (1x an DSL-Modem und 1x ins LAN)

    * Ein No-Name 24x CD-ROM Laufwerk

    * Ein 3,5" Floppy und ein 5,25" Floppy

    * Und zwei Festplatten:

          o 1. 2.5 GB - 2 Partitionen.

                + 1. 32 MB - Boot-Partition

                + 2. 2.4 GB - System-Partition

          o 2. 10 GB - 3 Partitionen:

                + 1. 768 MB - Swap-Partition

                + 2. 5 GB - Steam Dedicated Server

                + 3. 4.2 GB - Im Netzwerk freigegebene Partition

Nun zu der Software:

    * OS : Gentoo Linux (2005.0) Kernel 2.6.11

    * Server : Apache 2.0.54, MySQL 4.1.11-standard, sshd, ntpd, Samba, BIND 9 (DNS-Server), DHCPD

    * Uptime: 12:40:01 up 26 days, 22:40, 0 users, load average: 1.00, 1.02, 1.00

    * SETI@home Status: 89.3894%

Aktuell

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

das liegt vor allem an den Aufgaben die der Server bewältigen soll. 

Es könnte schon ein P200 reichen - solltest du aber z.B. einen Proxy betreiben wollen müsste es schon mehr sein (vor allem mehr RAM). 

Ich habe hier einen Router auf basis eines PIII 600 mit 512MB RAM. Auf dem Läuft ein Apache2, Samba, Proftp, Squid, Bind, DHCP, qMail und einiges mehr. Dabei ist die Performance ausreichend (für 8 Leute im Netz). 

Wenn du was neues kaufen möchtest würde ich einen kleinen AlthonXP nehmen. Dann gut RAM rein (da DDR-RAM billig ist auch 1GB) und ein normales Board ohne zuviel Schnickschnack. Kostet dann auch nicht so viel und ist für 5 Leute bei weitem zuviel!  :Wink: 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

Ein Via 1200 mit 512MB Ram würde für die konfiguration völlig langen. Vor allem bei Dauerläufern interresannt da der Stromverbrauch halbiert ist.  :Wink: 

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## CHs

@Mr_Maniac

Eine Soundkarte im Server?

Ich würde auch sagen da reicht was älteres, wenn du wirklich wening ausgeben willst kauf dir einen gebrauchten Server bei Ebay z.B. ein Proliant.

Du solltest dir auch die Frage stellen und du selbst was zusammenbauen willst, oder ob du etwas fertiges kaufen willst.

Wichtig ist natürlich auch zu wissen wie wichtig dir Ausfallsicherheit ist; "Nur" ein Raid 1 oder ein Raid 5, ide oder scsi, renundantes Netzteil mit einer Usv oder mit zwei... .

Und mach dir auch Gedanken darüber wieviel Daten du sichern mußt um den richtigen Streamer zu kaufen und natürlich auch die Platten.

Prozessortechnisch würde ich dir zu Intel raten und falls du dir selbst was zusammenbaust nimm keinen schnickschnack, auch da würde ich zu Intel raten - Mainboard, Netzwerkkarte.

Welches OS willst du denn auf dem Server laufen lassen?

----------

## Arudil

Wir benutzen für 5 User einen älteren DesktopPC. Das ist allerdings mittlerweile der zweite oder dritte Server, den anderen sind der 24/7 Betrieb zu stressig geworden und haben ihre Arbeit niedergelegt. (einmal ist glaub der IDE Controlle durch, das zweite mal weiss ich gerade garnicht)

Also der aktuelle ist:

AMD K6-2 450mhz

128mb sdram

~10GB festplatte

Bei so nem Teil kommts ja oft ach ned drauf an, ne wahnsinnige perfomance zu haben. will man das, sollte man wohl noch etwas ram mehr reinstecken. ich seh grad, dass samba ordentlich ram zieht

----------

## Strowi

hi,

ich hab für unsere 3er-Studenten-WG auch letzten Sommer nen Server aufgesetzt, hier mal die Daten:

-P3 600mhz                               (naja, sollte eigentlich ein P200 werden, aber der Stand auch noch in der Firma dummrumm *g*)

-128MB SD-RAM                         (soll schnellsmöglich mehr werden, aber find leider grad nix günstiges)

-60GB HDD + 10GB fürs Backup (10er min. so alt wie gross;)

-4 Netzwerkkarten à 4,90

-Grafikkarte nvidia Riva

OS: ist wohl klar, Gentoo 2.6

Es läuft:

- Apache2

- Mysql

- mldonkey

- postifx + spam/virencheck + Webmail

- Samba

- NFS-Server

- proftpd

- tomcat5 (so ab und zu zom entwickeln  :Wink: )

Es läuft alles sehr zufriedenstellend, nur sobald der Tomcat startet, get das auslagern des Speichers los. Aber sonst ist der immer noch ziemlich fix. :Wink: 

Ciao,

  Strowi

----------

## sarahb523

ich habe ein Lex light System mit 128MB ram und 60GB HDD. Ich habe das System mit 533Mhz und 3 eth. Das ganze kostete insgesamt inkl. Versandkosten ca. 390E hier kann man bestellen: http://mini-itx.de/

Das teil ist quasi unhörbar, hat sehr geringen Strom- und Platzverbrauch. Wenn man externe Geräte möchte (USB HDD/CDROM) kann man die auch einfach anschließen.

Mein server arbeitet zur zeit als:

-router

-file server (samba,nfs)

-db server (mysql,postgresql)

-web server (apache)

-dns proxy (pdnsd)

-seti@home

Das einzige das kompilieren dauert etwas, aber da kein X & co. drauf soll, hält sich alles in Grenzen.

ciao

sarahLast edited by sarahb523 on Tue May 17, 2005 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schotter

weil ma scho dabei sind, wie sieht's denn mit einer Grafikkarte aus? die meisten von euch werden an ihrem server eh keinen monitor haben und fällige arbeiten übers netz machen. wie sieht's denn beim installieren aus?

----------

## Strowi

hi,

ich hab meinen Server per ssh installiert, wie wohl die meisten hier.

Ich hab den zunächst bei mir im Zimmer stehen gehabt, und ne LiveCD gestartet, Netzwerksetup + ssh am PC direkt konfiguriert. Gentoo und den anderen Kram dann per ssh installiert.

Oder du machst das komplett per ssh, wenn du ne LiveCD findest, die den automatisch ins Netz hängt + sshd startet (und passwort vorkonfiguriert hat).

Leider brauchen die meisten PC's noch immer ne Grafikkarte um überhaupt starten zu können (liegt am BIOS). Daher hab ich die billigste genommen die da war (nämlcih die aus der Kiste im Heizungskeller *g).

----------

## jakob

Hi zusammen, 

danke fuer die vielen Antworten. Linux kommt natuelich drauf, Gentoo oder Debian. 

Ich hab' jetzt einen P500 laufen mit 190MB RAM. 

Beim wiki (apache <-> mysql) geht er schon ziemlich in die Knie.

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob

PS.: Was kostet so ein Server im Duchschnitt an Strom?

----------

## schotter

ich schieb noch schnell folgende frage mit rein. wird ein via prozessor vom kernel unterstützt?

http://www.jes-computer.de/product_info.php?pID=15211

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## slick

 *schotter wrote:*   

> ich schieb noch schnell folgende frage mit rein. wird ein via prozessor vom kernel unterstützt?

 

Ja, bestens!

----------

## ZX-81

 *jakob wrote:*   

> PS.: Was kostet so ein Server im Duchschnitt an Strom?

 

Ein Rechner mit einem PIII hat in der Regel eine Leistungsaufnahme zwischen 30 und 40 Watt. Wenn er ein Jahr durchläuft entstehen Stromkosten von ca. 50 Euro. Rechner mit Pentium 4 und Athlon (nicht aber Athlon 64) haben den drei- bis fünffachen Stromverbrauch.

----------

## Strowi

hi,

wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst, telefonier mal mit deinem Stromlieferanten, und bitte ihn leihweise um ein .öhm.. Gerät, welches den Stromverbrauch misst. Bekommt man meist umsonst für ein paar Tage / 1 Woche geliehen. Aber dazu musst du natürlich erstmal den Rechner am laufen haben.

----------

## cewlout

Als Server hab ich ne Sun Ultra 5 mit 360 MHz, ner 120 GIG Platte, und 512 RAM da läuft

CVS

APACHE

TOMCAT5

POSTGRESQL

SAMBA

Alles wunderbar.

Vorher hatte ich nen PIII 800 mit 256 MB RAM, war auch super-okay, wollte aber mal ein bischen SUN Hardware testen und hatte die Ultra 5 für 40 EUR günstig bekommen.

Zur Grafikkarte: Mein PIII 800 hatte ne 2 MB Graka drin, die ich noch im Keller gefunden habe, glaube von Matrox war die. das reicht ja vollkommen aus und heiss wird das ding nie!

----------

## Tobiking

Ich hab nen Athlon 700 mit 384 mb ram und ner 36 gb platte. Darauf läuft zur sicherung ftp, samba und subversion. Ansonsten ist der hauptsächlich zm routen da. Also bis auf das Apache+php manchmal etwas zäher läuft und das updaten etwas länger dauert  :Very Happy:  habe ich keine Probleme. Bei allem anderen merkt man die geschwindigkeit nicht. Übertragungsraten sind annähernd maximal und wenn ich direkt auf die mysql oder postgres zugreife merkt man auch keine Probleme. Also für nur nen paar leute reicht sowas.

----------

## Freiburg

Ich würde zu nem Via Epia tendieren, ein 200Mhz Prozessor ist denke ich etwas zu langsam wenn 5 User, vor allem wenn viele Verbindungen zu verwalten sind (P2P).

Wenn du etwas mehr Geld in den Rechner investieren willst, dafür aber dann beim Stormverbrauch sparen willst würde ich einen PentiumM nehmen, natürlich nur wenn die die Performance auch brauchst...

----------

